# milton spillway



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

are the walleye or perch bitting down there at all right now? or they just snagging still?


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

dont know about the perch but the walleye are biting. most getting snagged, but a lot are being caught too. water is wayyyyyy to low. there was barely any water coming out of the shoot a couple days ago.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

do you think the still be bitting tomrrow?


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

with this cold weather, its hard to tell. really all you can do is try it. if you do happen to go take some vibees and sonars. they were killing the eyes with them from the railing right at the shoots. but stay off the walls so you dont get a ticket.


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

Have been at the milton spillway 4 out of the last 7 days, from 3 gates open and water pouring out, to 1 gate trickling. There have been amazing amounts of fish coming out of there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes alot are snagged, but alot are being cought too. For the most part I've seen alot more people actually throwing back the snagged ones. There's so many fish in that river you could prob snag them without a hook at all! lol One thing I have seen 3 times is odnr. they are really doing their job a little better this year! If your gonna keep fish you better check em over first! My buddy got a ticket today for a fish that wasn't snagged, but had marks on it from other hooks in it priar to being caught. That was pretty f#!&*D up!!!!!!! Also seen some 7-9# hogs being hooked finaly. if you catch a big female, have the sense to throw her back!!!!!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i cant see how they can give him a ticket with out seeing him snag a fish just saying that fish looks snaged and get a ticket with out prof, dont add up im not saying your right or wrong,but dont they have to catch you in the act,beyon dought, if what your saying is right on,i would goto court over it,noway wouild i pay for here say in a court of law, and hes got you as a witness,just my 2,ct hope it works out for him


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

I was right next to him fishing when he caught that fish ! YES IT WAS IN THE MOUTH ! Also saw alot of fish being snagged and caught.....Please if your going there don't ask anyone for fish they catch and let the little ones go as well as them big females ! Have a little cooth !.........AND PICK UP YOUR TRASH !


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

markfish said:


> i cant see how they can give him a ticket with out seeing him snag a fish just saying that fish looks snaged and get a ticket with out prof, dont add up im not saying your right or wrong,but dont they have to catch you in the act,beyon dought, if what your saying is right on,i would goto court over it,noway wouild i pay for here say in a court of law, and hes got you as a witness,just my 2,ct hope it works out for him


It happens, I don't agree with it but it happens. I have seen them get guys on the Maumee numerous times for keeping a legally caught fish that had hook marks from previously being snagged. If you ask me I'd fight it all the way unless they have a picture of it with my jig hooked somewhere other than in the mouth I'm not paying without a fight. Speaking of pictures, the Wildlife officers up on the Maumee have resorted to using cameras to catch guys keeping foul hooked fish.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

fished the spillway this morning. people were catching them left and right. (a lot were snagged also). but i didnt catch anything, i managed to snag 3 and released them all. i havent caught a walleye in the mouth out of there yet this year. really dissapointing. on the plus side, the game wardens were there ticketing some people.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't know about Milton, but for the last few days, 2 gates at Berlin were open 100%, yesterday 2 open at 10%,. today, 1 open at 15%. So they're barely lettin it out, Berlin rising slightly and Milton rising ever so little! Hope this helps someone...................


----------



## RalphtheAirborneRanger (Feb 16, 2011)

I went to Milton this morning aswell. Had a nice 23 incher and about 15 snagged fish. I was doing well untill about 20 people showed up and the bites when down for me.


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

hey ranger! sorry to hear of the bad luck, i might be some help. When the river was up about 3-4 feet last week if you have waders you could catch them behind the island and just past the gates on opposite side of the river from parking lot in the slack water. Now that the river is very low you almost have to be fishing inside the gate walls.... I fished from 1:30 till 7 yesterday. caught prob 15 snagged prob 35 kept 0..........get some waders.....


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

roofingguy: are you fishing from the railing? or wading out by the walls? and were you jigging vibees? from what iv seen vibees and sonars seems to be the ticket there right now...


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Anybody that has been down to the river should know where and what to use...Me I use 1/8 ounce jig and twister or a Vibe.If you wanna catch some fish get there and git'r done...You will MOUTH CATCH fish , but it takes time...And common sense tell's alot of us to throw the "Little" ones back ! I won't keep any till another week and 1/2..........Good luck to all and be safe !


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

Has anybody ever waded aways down river looking for holes after the spawn?


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

walleyewrangler13 said:


> roofingguy: are you fishing from the railing? or wading out by the walls? and were you jigging vibees? from what iv seen vibees and sonars seems to be the ticket there right now...


wading in front of walls, and yes 1/8 &3/16 vibes. let sink to bottom, use very short jig strokes just enough to get some vibration then let sink again. That limits the snagged fish and gets you bit! If you just vertical jig it right in front of you, u get a little less fish action, but most are mouth caught that way.


----------



## raiderdave (Oct 18, 2010)

I was down there this morning - caught 2 nice ones on vibees - was there about two hours jigging over railing - lots of snagged fish (didn't see anyone keeping them)


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

thanks for the info roofing guy. heading up in the a.m. will post how we do.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

can someone here give me directions to the splillway? cant find it on a map


----------



## GOPRO (Nov 3, 2007)

Good morning everyone. Names josh and i have never been to the spillway. I want to take my father fishing.is it wheelchair accessable?all info is greatly appreciated. Tight lines to all!!!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

North end of the lake off Grandview rd.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks header!!


----------



## RalphtheAirborneRanger (Feb 16, 2011)

The spillways def. Not wheelchair accesible. I no other parts of the lake are tho.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

just got back from the spillway. dad limited out. i managed to get 5. i probably snagged 30-35 though. and all but probably 4 of them were over 15 inches? most of them were 16, 17, 18 inchers. all the fish we brought home were 17" and up. all caught on rapalas and twisters. all in all a good day of fishin.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Also got back from the spillway. Landed about 5 on jigs and gulp 3in minnows. Snagged about the same amount. There was also a guy who caught(and kept) a musky about 40in or so.


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

was at spillway from 1:30 till 5:30. the aquarium is starting to run low on fish! the action has slowed considerably, didn't see nearly the fish numbers as the days before. With as many people as there are not practicing catch and release i knew it was only a matter of time....... Hope we get a real heavy rain and the river comes up some. Maybe then a new wave of fish will move up? I can understand Taking a limit of fish here and there, but day, after day, after day! What are they gonna do, eat walleye every day for a year? Respect our resources fellas!!!!!!!


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

roofing guy: they were biting on and off all morning till about 12. then shut off completely. then started back up, but it was real sllllooooowwwww. i tried so hard, but couldnt manage my limit. the only place they seemed to be biting all day was right at the shoots. but there was already 6 or 7 guys waded out there. so i stayed down stream. i think they just slowed down. not a shortage of fish just yet...


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

I sure hope the aquarium isn't starting to run low already I havent even gotten to wet a line at the spillway yet. I've been to caught up on the action at the 224 bridge. Think I'll hit the spillway early tommarow morning. Hows the AM bite been?


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

SigShooterWB said:


> I sure hope the aquarium isn't starting to run low already I havent even gotten to wet a line at the spillway yet. I've been to caught up on the action at the 224 bridge. Think I'll hit the spillway early tommarow morning. Hows the AM bite been?


great, if you get there before everyone starts pouring in.


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

I'll have to head out there tommarow bright and early. I'm landlocked for now until I can pick up a pair of waders... I still have a shot at fish down there?


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

yeah youll catch them. throw floating rapalas. or throw jig/chartreuse twister. thats what we caught them on today. goodluck.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Eye wrangler, Glad to hear you did good and your dad did even better. Great memories there. From the reports I read, starting sometime tomorrow, we are to get some moisture. I only know that because they have the Ohio river going up about 12' over the next 24hrs or so, starting tomorrow evening. Granted, they like all other meteroligists (sp?) never get it right, but to see the projected going up about 12', something is in the mix. Well I'll be at the river to see if I can pull a few. I Believe Berlin needs to warm up a day or two before it warms up enough for guys to start slammin em'. We'll see I guess. I'm hearing guys say the spawn is over. well, I'll put 20$ to a dollar it's not!!!!Time will tell.....


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm no expert on the walleye spawn, snake, but that water temps only in the very low 40's. I'd say that spawn isn't even halfway over yet. So where you headed on the river exactly?


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

walleyewrangler13 said:


> roofing guy: they were biting on and off all morning till about 12. then shut off completely. then started back up, but it was real sllllooooowwwww. i tried so hard, but couldnt manage my limit. the only place they seemed to be biting all day was right at the shoots. but there was already 6 or 7 guys waded out there. so i stayed down stream. i think they just slowed down. not a shortage of fish just yet...


I had been down there almost everyday for like a week and a half, the weather has not really changed, and the water level has been the same for like a week. I personaly seen hundreds if not a thousand fish come out of there! That's not counting all the poatchers that come out at night. Don't get why the fishing would slow so bad over the last couple days if over harvest is'nt to blame?


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

roofing guy: there is definitely a lot of fish taken out of there. tons of them. so yeah the population is definitely decreasing. and im not dissagreeing with that at all. but like i previously posted, i snagged about 35 good sized walleye. if any person goes fishing there and snags 35 walleye, you know there has to be a really good size population of them in there. they would have to be piled up thick in there to be able to snag that many fish. thats just my opinion. but i understand what your getting to.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

fished the spillway with dad again today. limited out in 2 hours. fished for another half hour and put some bigger ones on the stringer in place of the smaller ones. even with the rain storm, probably the best day of fishing we have had in a long time. we caught about 25 fish in the mouth. only snagged about 8. all were caught on rapalas and twisters.

heres a pic:


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

hey guys, we want to try to get out today, does anyone know if its fishable down there right now? is it flooded? whats it like? this is urgent, hope to get out later, pms are welcome...thanks in advance!!!! thanks


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

steelhead: yesterday when we fished the outflow was 90cfs and it was almost perfect. according to the army corps of engineers site, today it is 92 cfs so it will be about the same, so no not flooded. dont know how muddy it will be though. but if you go good luck, and let us know how you do. planning on heading up tomorrow afternoon.

heres the link:
http://wmw.lrp.usace.army.mil/current/forecast.html


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Sigshooter,
I went tot the Ohio River, New Cumberland dam. And one of the worst days I've had in a long time. One 15-16" sauger and about a 3# smallie, add in all the rain and wind, pretty much a wasted trip. Guess I went to the wrong river/dam.......


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

fished from 7:30 am till 12:30 caught 2 and only snagged maybe 5! Vibe fished the wall area from the river with waders. saw quite a few coming out of the water from down river on looked like #6 huskys or rappalas, blue backs orange belly seemed to be what most down there were throwing. Not much at all for size though! maybe 8-14 inches. kinda funny watching this one guy franticly grabbing for his net when the fish were barely bigger than his bait.......LOL I think some were even small enough to slip through the holes in the net! The perch were thick in there though. snagged a ton of those little 5 inchers!


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

walleyewrangler13 said:


> fished the spillway with dad again today. limited out in 2 hours. fished for another half hour and put some bigger ones on the stringer in place of the smaller ones. even with the rain storm, probably the best day of fishing we have had in a long time. we caught about 25 fish in the mouth. only snagged about 8. all were caught on rapalas and twisters.
> 
> heres a pic:


is that one of those coolers that barely holds a balogne sandwich, a banana, and a can of pop? (lol) just messen wit ya!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

well guys, it must have slowed down a lot! i didnt see nearly as many caught then previously mentioned, and from what the roofing guys said, sounds similar, the rain must have made a lot of fish drop back down river, looks like, for down there, its coming to an end....daang!!


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

The Roofing Guy said:


> is that one of those coolers that barely holds a balogne sandwich, a banana, and a can of pop? (lol) just messen wit ya!


hahaha. no, none of my fish would fit in one of them coolers. lol im just kidding.
and i would imagine the cold weather probably did it to you today. its supposed to be a little warmer tomorrow. hopefully theyll be biting.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

steelhead: i dont think it has ended quite yet. my first two trips consisted of no fish caught at all while everyone around me was KILLING them. you just gotta keep at it.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i have been down at the spillway for the last week every other day we have been doing pretty damn good limiting out most days i was their today didnt do as good but they are still def in their if your a jigger you shouldnt have a prob catching a ton but it takes some time to hook them in the mouth but if you jump below the damn you get um on twisters and jerk baits also seen prob 10 muskies get caught in the last week all rangeing from 20-40 inchs the number def slowing down right now though just need the damn to open up and they will restock them selfs i have noticed though the last few days i havnt seen anyone keep snagged fish the game warden has been getting the pooint across from what i can see


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

ill be there first thing in the morning been working so much finally got a day off and i am taking advantage of it hope i can find some.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

me and my buddy are going down this morning to will look for ya,i dont like to fish there but he wants me to come along,will see how ir goes and check back later,markfish


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

Walleye 3 
Mongo



Join Date: Jul 2005
Location: Canfield Ohio
Posts: 174 
iTrader: 0 / 0% 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The lake was rough when the wind was from the north west today. The water is very stained and the temp was 40 out in the main lake and 39.2 on the east shore. I just wanted to add to starcraft67 post. I am the one who was running the North River boat up there collecting eggs. It was a real good year, with walleye numbers looked good. We caught lots of males in the 16 to 20 inch range and many females over 24 inches with the biggest being 29 3/4inches. The spawn started early this year, but we put the nets in the same time we always do, usually the 20th of March. When we set the nets the lake temp was 43 at the dam and 41 at the causway. The lake temp got to 45 at the dam and 44 at the causeway and then dropped to 39 at the dam and 38.2 at the causeway the last day we took fish on the 26th. When we started to pull nets on the 28th the lake temp at the causway was down to 36.7 and at the dam it stayed 39. The temp didn't seem to stop the spawn this year like years past. I think that photo period played a bigger role this year as it was cold but there was still some sunny days. I do think that the peek of the spawn is over but there will be females that still have eggs for a week or two more. Today when we were pulling nets there were a lot of small males 12-14 inches in the nets and they usually come in later in the spawn. The best areas I would try now for walleye would be the rock bar on the south west side of the causeway where the net was. That net kicked but this year and the area north of the cemetary to Goose Island. The old road bed just north of Goose Island was also very good this year. We watched males chasing females in there while we were running the net almost every day. Once we get some calm weather and some heat, the male walleyes will go nuts as they are still in spawning mod and are getting hungry. The females should also be coming around as they have had a good week to recover from spawning. Good luck up there thsi year. 


Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=169666#ixzz1IkjtBVW0


This is a report from masquito, but think it best explains why the fishing has slowed so much at the milton spillway. That's why the fish are so small the last few days. Not much left but little males. For those who didn't get to the milton spillway 7-10 days ago missed the peak action..


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

markfish said:


> me and my buddy are going down this morning to will look for ya,i dont like to fish there but he wants me to come along,will see how ir goes and check back later,markfish


i couldnt sleep last night went out at night and there were alot of people there so i didnt go today


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Steelhead Fever said:


> well guys, it must have slowed down a lot! i didnt see nearly as many caught then previously mentioned, and from what the roofing guys said, sounds similar, the rain must have made a lot of fish drop back down river, looks like, for down there, its coming to an end....daang!!


How high was it? 

Also do any of you guys catch good numbers of walleye downstream from the spillway?


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

very low, been that way for a week. will be till they ever fill the lake, that place is spent!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

was there at 7.30 and there were just small fish being caught saw one guy nail a musk,down stream and few eyes,we left at 11.45 filling up with meat heads casting over are lines i dont fish there much and dont like some of what i see so one trip is it for me im much better in the front of the boat,


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

markfish said:


> was there at 7.30 and there were just small fish being caught saw one guy nail a musk,down stream and few eyes,we left at 11.45 filling up with meat heads casting over are lines i dont fish there much and dont like some of what i see so one trip is it for me im much better in the front of the boat,


You cant really help it when theirs 100 guys fishing a 35 yards across river and your almost elbow to elbow.. just saying I know it sucks but i just learned to put up with it no big deal.


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

Just left the spillway. Snagged a few but of course threw all back. One gentleman with a large bucketfull of assorted snagged/undersized fish didnt seem to agree with regulations and ODNR was of course thrilled to meet him.
Got to sit back and enjoy the show as he argued his case with one of the officers.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

SigShooterWB said:


> Just left the spillway. Snagged a few but of course threw all back. One gentleman with a large bucketfull of assorted snagged/undersized fish didnt seem to agree with regulations and ODNR was of course thrilled to meet him.
> Got to sit back and enjoy the show as he argued his case with one of the officers.


anybody catching still?


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah theres a few being brought in. Place was packed though.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Great to see the ranger meet up with the idiot...ya gotta love it!!!


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

Deffinitly made my night. I'd have to say next time this guy wants a fish dinner he'll be headed to Giant Eagle and not to the waters we fish.


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

the odnr has been out in full force this year! I have fished there for 3 years with not so much as seeing odnr. This year they have came down almost every time i was there. It's about time!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thought there is no size limit?


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Steelhead Fever said:


> thought there is no size limit?


there isnt a size limit. i was thinking the same thing when i read that...


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Saw a craig beach cop down there last time I went. He gave some guy hell on the other side then climbed back up and was chat'n with fisherman. Real nice guy. Didn't know the cops would bother going down there or had any rights to write wildlife related tickets..Nice to have em though


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

Really? Everyones been telling me 15 and over even in the tailwaters...
Looks like I've been throwing back a few keepers. But its nice to see the DNR out there taking care of everything. limits still 6 right? Because from what I seen spread on in that rangers truck there were at least twice that and I caught a few words of the conversation particularly the parts about the snagg marks


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

yes your allowed 6.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Any recent reports on the spillway? Is it worth going tomarrow or should i head out to skeeter or somewhere else.




In the spillway, and any part of the river downstream from there your allowed to keep 6, and there is no size limit. But in Lake Milton, and the river all the way up to Berlin spillway there is a 15in size limit. And i think its 15 in berlin too.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow! I never new they hit that good at Milton. Those are nice fish. I want to try to get out there sometime soon. We always fish Erie but that lake get rough a lot of the time.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

has anybody had any luck at the spillway recently?


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Wanted to head out today. But if they aren't hitting I'll probably hit the pond Crappie Fishing.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

just got back. dad caught 2, i snagged 1. his were both caught before light. its done up there for the year. time to get on the lakes...


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

They hitting on the open lake?


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

is the river down or up?


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

MuskieManOhio said:


> is the river down or up?


its up. two shoots open. nothing going though.


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

walleyewrangler13 said:


> just got back. dad caught 2, i snagged 1. his were both caught before light. its done up there for the year. time to get on the lakes...


tried to tell ya a week ago......


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

I went up there saturday at 2 in the mourning hoping it wouldn't be so crowded. I got there and was still 8 cars in the parking lot. Everyone was up in the shoots fishing so I fished around the island for little while with no success. Today I'm gonna fish Eagle Creek, a small stream off the Mahoning. Hoping for some bass/crappie or anything that wants to bite my hook. I don't eat fish so I'm just as happy catching a big carp but the challenge of catching walleye and such is what I really enjoy. Whether your catching fish or not enjoy this beautiful day.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

The Roofing Guy said:


> tried to tell ya a week ago......


well you did tell me. but i was still catching some fish then. but now absolutly NOTHING. but you were right, its definitely done.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Fished the milton spillway for the first time last saturday. Got there at 7:00am and fished till 1:00pm. There were people all over the wall the whole time, but not many caught. I fished just upstream of the island for 3 hours and got nothing. Moved downstream of the island and got a 17" eye on a vibe right away. Then caught 3 nice perch on a jig and minnow in about 15 minutes time. After that, got nothing for 2 hours except for snagging a small eye. Saw someone pull in a nice muskie. I guess the run is done for this year. Next year I'll be there sooner.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Just talked to the clerk where I play my lottery (Wendy) and she told me her son went late last night/early this morning and got a limit of legal eyes.Not sure if she meant the river/spillway/deercreek. Anyone gonna speak up? Just curious as I don't fish but one river and that's the Ohio


----------



## drifter43 (Aug 19, 2004)

A question about the Milton Spillway walleyes. I've never fished there and probably never will. From the sounds of the posts, there seem to be quite a few walleyes there in the spring on their spawning run. Looking at a map, I see the outlet of Lake Milton becomes the Mahoning river. I know there is a waterfalls in Newton Falls. My question is, is there that big of a population of walleyes in the Mahoning river from the spillway to the Newton Falls dam, and if so, does anyone catch them from the river in the summer? Just curious.


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

hey drifter. never have fished it any farther than the island area during spring, but i can't imagine why you could'nt catch em in the river if you can find em in the summer.....


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

Just fished there on wednesday and caught a big female 26" and she was 5 pounds. I also caught a few jacks. It has definantly slowed down. It was nice not to have to compete for a place to fish though.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

what did you get them on?


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

A few rae still being caught. Most are coming on rapalas. A lot are being hooked in the back. To my surprise all the snagged fish are being tossed back. Average= donate one lure take home 2-3 fish. One guy was down there braggin to his buddy that he got a gig one the night before and that evening he was counting up the ones he snagged to his buddy. Does a snagged fish count as caught even though it was returned to the water. LOL
The big white bass are starting to show up in there also. A few of them were in the fast water up by the tubes.


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

we were "catching" tons of white bass 2-3 weeks ago.....the kid should of just bragged about how many fish he got to reel in......


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

Anybody know what the water level is like at the spillway? How many gates open?


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

drifter43 said:


> A question about the Milton Spillway walleyes. I've never fished there and probably never will. From the sounds of the posts, there seem to be quite a few walleyes there in the spring on their spawning run. Looking at a map, I see the outlet of Lake Milton becomes the Mahoning river. I know there is a waterfalls in Newton Falls. My question is, is there that big of a population of walleyes in the Mahoning river from the spillway to the Newton Falls dam, and if so, does anyone catch them from the river in the summer? Just curious.


never fished there and prolly never will because of the sound of the posts? Not sure I understand this at all...The posts are about limits for most and just about everyone catching fish.... I didn't make it down there this year not much free time but i regret it now i work in austintown and although its 40 mins away its not far from work. I always liked it in the fall not near as many fish but little pressure.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

CatchNrelease said:


> Anybody know what the water level is like at the spillway? How many gates open?


 i was up there this morning for a bit, two gates nearest the railing are wide open water gushing 6ft in the air, wish i had the camera , lots of water moving and high into shoreline didn,t stay long..


----------

